# Injured Dove - S. Australia



## irishacre (Jul 26, 2010)

Last Sat.. a week ago I found an injured dove by my big window. His wing appears damaged. He or she fell over on his face when I attempted to catch him . I have a really big cage 7ft by 4ft ( used to be for my bunnies ) and I put him in there. He is eating wheat and I put oaten hay in with him. I am not sure if his injury was caused by flying into the window or the result of an attack by a cat. He seems fine other than that.
Will his wing heal eventually? He seems quite content and lets me pat him. 
Cheers

Judy C


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Well done for taking this dove in. What kind of dove is it - one of your native species?

If it was caught by a cat, or possibly other predator, it would need antibiotics to deal with potential infection.

Maybe you could post a pic of the imjury?

John


----------



## irishacre (Jul 26, 2010)

*Injured Dove*

I believe it is a possible a Brown cuckoo dove. certainly looks like one. Do they need a flat perch. He sits on the thin one..but not for long. There is a rabbit mix I can purchase. Contains Fruit and grains. I bake bread for my bunnies so perhaps he might like that. Wing still is injured. will it repair by itself?
Any advice appreciated.

Cheers
Judy C


----------



## irishacre (Jul 26, 2010)

Eating very well also. Loves wheat..Any vegs or grass needed ?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Difficult to advise on a dove which few of us will have come across, unless any of our Australian members happen to look in.

According to my encyclopedia of pigeons and doves, they eat seeds and fruit of a variety of rainforest tress, shrubs and vines, and cultivated grain, and are found mostly down the eastern side of Australia. 

Grass no, vegetables I would not know - though we have rescued native doves and pigeons here in the UK who are very fond of a crispy lettuce leaf. 

Tree dwelling doves would usually prefer a perch such as a branch, or a substitutre would most likely be a thicker rounded perch than the type used for cage birds like canaries or budgies.

Is there a sign of any wounds, like puncture marks? How well the dove heals will depend on what the damage is - if there is a break or fracture in in the wing or 'shoulder' then it may heal, but that doesn't necessarily mean the wing would be useable. I'd suggest he really needs checking over by someone experienced with wildlife casualties, such as a vet or wildlife rehabber. That kinda depends where you are located as to whether either are available to you

No idea what the policy is with injured native birds, however. If the dove does not heal well enough for release, it would ideally need a permanent, safe home.

John

PS Taken the liberty of adding to the thread name, to be more obvious to any Australian members


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Judy not sure what part of South Australia you live in - But here is a list of local rehabilitation centres that work with injured native wildlife that may of practical use in either rehabilitating the bird for you - or assisting you to so so.

The Bird Care and Conservation Society, c/- 120 Wakefield St., Adelaide. Rescuing and caring for sick, injured and orphaned birds in conjunction with the RSPCA and the National Parks and Wildlife Service.

Marsupial Society of South Australia, GPO Box 2462, Adelaide 5001 (08) 258 9999.

RSPCA (South Australia) Inc., 158 Currie Street, Adelaide 5001 (08) 231-6931

Fauna Rescue of South Australia Inc.
PO Box 241, Modbury North
South Australia 5092
PHONE: 8289 0896
FAX: 8395 8769

I put in a phone call to Fauna rescue of South Australia and they tell me they have never heard of a brown cuckoo dove come into rescue - so perhaps it is a similar species? If it was a juvenile turtle dove, or laughing dove it would be difficult to determine from these other species initially - they look very similar to a brown cuckoo dove at a young age. 

Is there any way you can post a picture of the bird? I would be most interested to see if it is indeed a brown cuckoo dove - as the range of the brown cuckoo dove seems to be coastal eastern Australia. 

If you are indeed quite fond of the bird, even if it is an introduced species, it is best to be 100 % certain of its origins before taking it to a rescue organisation - if you leave it with them they WILL put it down if it is an introduced species. 

I think irrespective of species, a wild bird seed mix would be most appropriate rather than a rabbit mix - rabbits would have lower calorie requirements than birds, and higher fibre requirements. Im sure your birdie will love the oaten hay though - i have rabbits, a pigeon and oaten hay and both pigeon and rabbits love the oaten hey to play with and nest in. 

Even if it is a brown cuckoo dove it will still require grit to keep things digesting. Try perhaps to get a pigeon grit mix - rather than using budgie shell grit. 

Best Wishes, 
And good on you for taking time to help one of our feathered friends 

Susie Young 
Melbourne


----------

